Ask HN: Best practices / tools / masks / etc. to stay safe in a Covid world? - simonebrunozzi
======
throwaway888abc
>COVID-19: Straight Answers from Top Epidemiologist Who Predicted the Pandemic

[https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-
answers-...](https://www.bluezones.com/2020/06/covid-19-straight-answers-from-
top-epidemiologist-who-predicted-the-pandemic/)

"DB: I have a final personal question. My 60th birthday is coming up. I live
on Lake of the Isles and I was thinking of putting an open-air dining room up
for a dinner party of 10 people or so outside. Is that a bad idea?

MO: If you’re outside, the aerosols dissipate much, much faster. So any air
movement at all will help move those. Again, I can’t say that it’s perfectly
safe. Remember the choir participant who sang for two hours and transmitted
the virus to 42 out of 60 people.

But exposure as a dose is a combination of time and amount. So, if you’re in a
situation where you are basically spending an hour or two in an outdoor area,
it’s likely that even if somebody was infected there, you wouldn’t have the
same dose at all. As I pointed out before, virtually all the outbreaks we’ve
seen have occurred indoors.

DB: Okay, so I can go ahead or are you advising against it?

MO: [laughing] Well I can’t say yes or no, I’m giving you the best advice I
have. We’re all looking for the Holy Grail right now. "

>When 511 Epidemiologists Expect to Fly, Hug and Do 18 Other Everyday
Activities Again

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/08/upshot/when-e...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/06/08/upshot/when-
epidemiologists-will-do-everyday-things-coronavirus.html)

------
082349872349872
Avoid people[1]. Wash hands. Don't touch your face.

"The important things are always simple; the simple are always hard."

data on [https://www.lemonde.fr/les-
decodeurs/article/2020/03/27/coro...](https://www.lemonde.fr/les-
decodeurs/article/2020/03/27/coronavirus-visualisez-les-pays-qui-ont-aplati-
la-courbe-de-l-infection-et-ceux-qui-n-y-sont-pas-encore-
parvenus_6034627_4355770.html) . We're currently paying the price for opening
too quickly: 300 people had to go into quarantine due to nightclub exposure a
day or two ago. In retrospect [https://www.bag.admin.ch/bag/en/home/das-
bag/aktuell/medienm...](https://www.bag.admin.ch/bag/en/home/das-
bag/aktuell/medienmitteilungen.msg-id-79522.html) was too optimistic.

[1] and if you don't, wear a mask to keep _them_ safe.

------
simonebrunozzi
It's really difficult to agree on the right approaches, practices, tools,
masks, etc, that can keep us the most safe in a world where Covid is present.

Any of you has strong recommendations to offer? Possibly backed by data,
experts, papers, etc?

